
Ask HN: Should a developer wait for Apple Silicon or stick with Intel? - aswinmohanme
I am a full stack developer who is planning on getting into iOS development, should I wait for Apple Silicon or stick with Intel.<p>Is there adequate support for ARM architecture in the current software ecosystem. Does all programming languages and it&#x27;s associated packages work in ARM.<p>Is there any gotchas that developers specifically will face with switching to Apple Silicon ?
======
jamil7
It’s worth seeing what comes out in October and deciding then. If you’re
planning to work entirely in the apple ecosystem and they come out with a
developer focused machine then it might make sense but I’m skeptical of the
new arm macs being “pro” models. It’s also often better to go in on apple’s
2nd or 3rd iteration of a new product. You mention doing web development and I
think if you want to continue that it will be easier to stick with intel for
the next 2-4 years.

